# Lauflängenkodierung Optimierung der Ausgabe.



## JavaMaxpectation123 (4. Nov 2022)

Guten Tag,
Ich sitze nun an einem Programm, welches dazu dient die Anzahl von z.B. einsen in einer Übergabe zu zählen.
Bsp. Eingabe 1 2 3
Bsp. Ausgabe
1x1
1x2
1x3
Habe das ganze soweit schon gelöst das ich zumindest immer das richtige ergebnis erhalte.
Allerdings habe ich es aktuell so das die Ausgabe bei einem Anderen bsp. so ausschaut:
Bsp. Eingabe 1 2 3 3 2 1
1x1
1x2
1x3
2x3
2x2
2x1
also vom Prinzip her zählt er die einzelnen Zahlen schon allerdings gibt er mir das alles auch aus.
Meine Überlegung ist gewesen die noch Unbekannte Scannereingabe vor dem eintritt in den switch case der Reihe nach aufsteigend zu sortieren.
Bei meiner Recherche scheint dies allerdings nur durch Arrays möglich.
Am Ende wäre es am Besten wenn das Programm erst die einsen dann die zweien usw. Zählt und diese dann in der Reinfolge ausgibt.
Wenn nix gezählt wurde wird auch nix ausgegeben.
Wenn möglich würde ich meinen Grundcode gerne Beibehalten und mich nicht zu weit von diesem entfernen.
Ich möchte keine Lösung für mein Problem sondern Ideen und Vorschläge für die Umsetzung meiner zuvor beschriebenen Vorraussetzungen.
Diese würde ich nach möglichkeit dann gerne selber erarbeiten.
Ich hoffe auf eure Ideen.


----------



## KonradN (4. Nov 2022)

Du musst halt die Ausgabe von der Eingabe trennen. Derzeit gibst Du ja nach jeder Eingabe einen Zwischenstand aus.

Dann solltest Du Dir überlegen, wie Du z.B. mit einem Array das alles vereinfachen kannst.


----------



## Jw456 (4. Nov 2022)

Sorry falscher Thread


----------

